# Habemus Papam



## Heiko (19 April 2005)

Es gibt also einen neuen...


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 April 2005)

Ra-ra-ra-.... :argue:


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352294,00.html


> Der deutsche Joseph Ratzinger aus Marktl am Inn ist in Rom zum neuen Papst
> gewählt worden. Er wird sich Benedikt XVI. nennen.


Damit ist die Kontinuität gewahrt...


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352294,00.html
> 
> 
> > Der deutsche Joseph Ratzinger aus Marktl am Inn ist in Rom zum neuen Papst
> ...


...mit mehr Contenance kann man das nicht formulieren...


----------



## Stalker2002 (19 April 2005)

Das gibt dem Begriff "Papa-Ratzi" gleich eine völlig neue Bedeutung.  

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt dem Begriff "Papa-Ratzi" gleich eine völlig neue Bedeutung.


Du wirfst sofort einen Euro in die Wortspiel-Kasse!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2005)

lass dir das papatentieren


----------



## Heiko (19 April 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> lass dir das papatentieren


Du auch, mein Sohn. Hast Du Kleingeld oder soll ich wechseln?


----------



## A John (19 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352294,00.html
> 
> 
> > Der deutsche Joseph Ratzinger aus Marktl am Inn ist in Rom zum neuen Papst
> ...


Wenn er sich nicht bald dahin begibt wo jetzt sein Vorgänger ist, wird es nicht lange dauern, bis auf den Kirchplätzen wieder die Scheiterhaufen brennen. 
Der Mann ist ein verantwortungsloser Sektierer, den es nicht im mindesten kratzt, wenn Millionen Menschen verhungern, oder an Aids sterben.

Gruß A. John


----------



## sascha (19 April 2005)

Als Benedikt XVI stellt er sich offenbar in die Tradition von Benedikt XV. Das war derjenige, der den ersten Weltkrieg verhindern wollte.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2005)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Als Benedikt XVI stellt er sich offenbar in die Tradition von Benedikt XV. Das war derjenige, der den ersten Weltkrieg verhindern wollte.


steht denn ein Weltkrieg vor der Tür? Auf manchen Gebieten  bestimmt....


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Aka-Aka schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## KatzenHai (19 April 2005)

Und Wikipedia hat mal wieder bewiesen, wie schnell das Internet sein kann.

Immerhin - Benedikt heißt grob übersetzt "der Gutreder" - mal sehen, was er so verlautbaren lässt.

Alle sind hiermit herzlich nach Köln eingeladen - beim Weltjugendtag (der auch Leuten über 21 offen steht) wird er sicherlich nicht fehlen wollen/können. Vielleicht die erste Auslandsreise ...


----------



## Captain Picard (19 April 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352293,00.html


> Sie fielen sich in die Arme, schrien vor Verzückung, weinten und jubelten.
> Die Gläubigen auf dem Petersplatz begrüßten den neuen Papst in ekstatischer
> Begeisterung. Und auf den Straßen Roms erklang ein Hupkonzert.


Tschä....


----------



## drboe (19 April 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn er sich nicht bald dahin begibt wo jetzt sein Vorgänger ist, wird es nicht lange dauern, bis auf den Kirchplätzen wieder die Scheiterhaufen brennen.


Man bemüht sich doch. Man wählt einen zum Papst, der gerade einmal 7 Jahre jünger ist als sein Vorgänger. Offenbar möchte man vermeiden, dass einer wieder mehr als 25 Jahre den Obermufti gibt.



			
				A John schrieb:
			
		

> Der Mann ist ein verantwortungsloser Sektierer, den es nicht im mindesten kratzt, wenn Millionen Menschen verhungern, oder an Aids sterben.


Sein Vorgänger hat die Leute von Opus Dei an den Schaltstellen positioniert und deren Gründer heilig gesprochen. Ratzinger, früher erklärter Gegner dieser gefährlichen Sekte, ist inzwischen einer ihrer Sympathisanten. Andernfalls wäre er wohl auch kaum gewählt worden. Ob sich nun  aber "Pillen-Paule VI", "Johannes Paul Bodenknutscher II" oder "Ratzeputz Benedikt XVI" für das ungeborene Leben einsetzt und die Rechte des geborene Lebens ignoriert, ist letztlich völlig egal. Die Menschen könnten schließlich gut ohne Papst, der aber nicht ohne die. Immer mehr Menschen entscheiden sich in dieser Situation richtig. Das nenne ich Fortschritt. 
500 Jahre hat man in Rom benötigt um zu der Einsicht zu gelangen, dass Galilei eventuell doch kein Ketzer war. Bei dem Tempo solcher Erkenntnis wird es wohl dauern, bis irgendwann ein Papst merkt, dass er nur noch folkloristische Einlage im Urlaub ist und ihm längst keiner mehr zuhört. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (19 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352293,00.html



SpiegelOnline: Da war kurzzeitig eine Karte zu sehen mit Ratzingers Geburtsort. Bayern hatte danach mit _POLEN_ eine gemeinsame Grenze.


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 April 2005)

Habeamus domainum


> changed: 2005-04-19T19:01:18+0200


habeamus domainum II


> changed: 2005-04-19T18:53:23+0200


mutig war dieser Herr


> changed: 2005-04-16T11:48:23+0200



und was meint "die Branche?"


> wer macht jetzt den nächsten dialer der als inhalt nur den satz drin hat "ratzinger is neuer papst"


 (ja, is ja nich so gemeint)

Deutschlands erfolgreichster Jugendschützer war übrigens in Rom dabei (lest mal im jag**)


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 April 2005)

Wer möchte, kann sich den historischen Moment hier noch einmal anschauen (und konservieren):

*tvp.pl* 
*Kardynał Ratzinger papieżem* (Text)
*http://tvp.pl/video/2005/04/19/36848/film.asf* (Video 22:46 h: 1,45 MB)
*http://tvp.pl/video/2005/04/19/36875/film.asf* (Video 23:15 h: 3,45 MB)

Die downloads dauern ein wenig bzw. ungewöhnlich lange und brechen sogar manchmal ab. Und das auch mit DSL! Wahrscheinlich große Nachfrage... :holy:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 April 2005)

Eine schöne Sammlung an Audios und Videos gibt es auch beim Bayerischen Rundfunk (leider ausschließlich als *.rm):
*http://www.br-online.de/topthema/thema/konklave/audio_video.xml*.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Wahrscheinlich große Nachfrage... :holy:


Glaube ich weniger....
http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352337,00.html


> Johannes Paul II. regiert weiter
> Der neue Papst ist der alte in neuem Gewand. Benedikt XVI. hat unmittelbar vor und unmittelbar nach seiner Wahl klar gemacht, dass er in der Kontinuität Johannes Pauls II. steht.


http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352436,00.html


> Die Wahl Ratzingers spaltet die Welt
> Freude bei den konservativen Katholiken, Enttäuschung und Wut bei liberaler gesinnten Gläubigen. Die Wahl Kardinal Ratzingers zum Papst hat zu heftigen Reaktionen geführt. Noch hat sich Bendedikt XVI. nicht über seinen neuen Kurs geäußert - doch schon stehen sich die Lager unversöhnlich gegenüber.


cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 April 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Telekomunikacja schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



" :holy: " war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint...   

Neben dem Spiegel gibt es "natürlich" auch noch andere Presseorgane, die sich mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Eine schöne Übersicht bietet hierbei *bild.de*: *Pressestimmen - Das sagt die Welt zur Ratzinger-Wahl*



> *„The Daily Telegraph„, Großbritannien:* „Der Rottweiler Gottes ist der neue Papst“
> _Quelle: *bild.de*_
> 
> *„Sun“, Großbritannien:* „Vom Hitler-Jungen zum Papa Ratzi.“
> ...


----------



## stieglitz (20 April 2005)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Das gibt dem Begriff "Papa-Ratzi" gleich eine völlig neue Bedeutung.
> 
> MfG
> L.


Das ist die beste Wortschöpfung die ich seit langem gehört habe.
Die werde ich mir merken. Köstlich!
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:

Nachtrag, hatte das vorherige Posting noch nicht gesehen.

Stalker, hat die SUN bei Dir abgeschrieben?


----------



## stieglitz (20 April 2005)

Un gleich noch Bildblog hinterher:
http://www.bildblog.de/



			
				Bildblog schrieb:
			
		

> Joseph Kardinal Ratzinger ist Papst Benedikt XVI., der erste Papst mit eigener Boulevardzeitung.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (20 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Bildblog schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> > Joseph Kardinal Ratzinger ist Papst Benedikt XVI., der erste Papst mit eigener Boulevardzeitung.



Stimmt. Als ich heute am Kiosk war, konnte ich (wieder einmal - mache ich immer, wenn 'was Wichtiges passiert... für die Enkel und Urgroßenkel   ) nicht widerstehen, mir das Blatt zu kaufen. Die Seiten 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 20 sind Bendikt gewidmet.


----------



## stieglitz (20 April 2005)

Laut Bild sind wir jetzt wohl alle PAPST. Das wirft nun natürlich viele Fragen auf. Bekommen wir nun alle ein Papamobil? Müssen wir uns jetzt alle umbennen? Zum Bsp.: Stieglitz VII. Was wird aus den Frauen, werden die nun Päpstinnen? Und unsere Türken, sind die nun auch Papst? Zahlt man als Papst Steuern?
Fragen über Fragen!

Ps.: hab mich etwas von Telepolis inspirieren lassen.
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/19/19931/1.html


----------



## News (20 April 2005)

Der Papst scheint etwas verschnupft, wenn man den Spammern glauben darf?  :krank:  :holy:


----------



## stieglitz (20 April 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Der Papst scheint etwas verschnupft, wenn man den Spammern glauben darf?  :krank:  :holy:



Und das mit 78, kann ganz schön gefährlich werden.


----------



## wibu (20 April 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und das mit 78, kann ganz schön gefährlich werden.


Soll man da nun Optimismus oder Pessimismus hinein interpretieren oder wars nur eine medizinische Stellungnahme?  

Gruß wibu


----------



## Counselor (20 April 2005)

Nordbayern Infonet schrieb:
			
		

> Rom (dpa) - Der deutsche Papst Benedikt XVI. will die Einheit der Christen zum wichtigsten Ziel seines Pontifikats machen. In seiner ersten, wegweisenden Predigt im neuen Amt nannte Joseph Ratzinger den Dialog mit anderen Religionen und den Einsatz für den Frieden in der Welt als weitere Schwerpunkte...


http://www.nordbayern.de/dpa_catch1.asp?kat=8053&man=3#Benedikt
Mal sehen, ob er den Nimbus der Inquisition abstreifen kann...
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/25/0,1872,2031289,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (20 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Mal sehen, ob er den Nimbus der Inquisition abstreifen kann...


Ergebnisse 1 - 10 von ungefähr 21.100 für Ratzinger Inquisition.
wird wohl noch was dauern...
http://www.br-online.de/topthema/thema/konklave/portraet-ratzinger.xml

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 April 2005)

http://www.n24.de/politik/ausland/index.php/n2005041920161400002


> "Ich bin gespannt, wie liberal Ratzinger sein kann oder wie konservativ er sein muss", sagt Tobias H* (23) aus Mainz. Er habe gemischte Gefühle über die Richtung, in die sich die katholische Kirche entwickeln wird. Die Rechte der Frauen, die Haltung der Kirche zur Sexualität seien Fragen, bei denen sich der Papst beweisen müsse.
> 
> Über die Wahl Ratzingers fühle er sich als Deutscher aber auch geschmeichelt. "Johannes Paul II. war als Pole ein rechter Papst zur rechten Zeit. Mal sehen, ob das bei Ratzinger auch so ist", sagte der Mainzer, der zwei Stunden vor dem Petersdom gewartet hatte. Kurz bevor der weiße Rauch aus dem Schornstein der Sixtinischen Kapelle aufstieg, hatte er seine deutsche Fahne getauscht - gegen die eines polnischen Pilgers.


----------



## Wembley (20 April 2005)

Vielleicht bringt Tobias H. den Walter To*** höchstpersönlich dazu, seinen Einfluss geltend zu machen, die nächste EWT-Veranstaltung beim oder am Petersplatz zu veranstalten.

Was das erst für Namens-Wortspiele ergeben würde.....


----------



## Captain Picard (21 April 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/debatte/0,1518,352597,00.html


> Habemus Papam. Viele Katholiken, die versuchen mit den Vorgaben ihrer Kirche zu leben,
> sind erschüttert über die Wahl Kardinal Ratzingers.
> Dagegen ergehen sich manche Intellektuelle in Unterwerfungsgesten und Selbstgeißelungsritualen,
> die einen Schiiten in Kerbala vor Neid erblassen lassen würden.


cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (21 April 2005)

Na, der Spiegel wird auch immer besser!    



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Dagegen ergehen sich manche Intellektuelle in Unterwerfungsgesten und Selbstgeißelungsritualen


Schön, schön. Aber außer *einem*, explizit gennanten - also Habermas - findet sich sonst konkret kein anderer *"mancher"*. :gruebel: Weil das den Leser nicht überzeugen dürfte, muss folglich suggestiv draufgesattelt werden:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Den Anfang hatte Jürgen Habermas gemacht ...


*"Hatte gemacht"* - nicht *"hat gemacht"*, schreibt Lau. In diesem Zusammenhang erübrigt ich dann auch beinahe die Frage, wieso die Präsensform *"ergehen sich"* gewählt worden ist... Lau textet schließlich selbst wenige Zeilen später:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Derselbe Habermas räumte vor einem Jahr im Gespräch mit Ratzinger ein, ...



Seit wann ist denn nun Ratzinger eigentlich Papst? :gruebel: Und wer sind die (hier nicht genannten) Intellektuellen? :gruebel:


----------



## Counselor (21 April 2005)

Meine Meinung auf den Punkt gebracht:





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Er _(Papst Benedikt, Anm. d. Verf)_ ist vielmehr der geistige, der schmerzhaft theologische Widerpart einer Gesellschaft, die ihren transzendentalen Bezug verloren hat; die kaum noch etwas von ihrer Geschichte weiß und schon gar nichts mehr von einem religiösen Urgrund ihrer selbst. Daß dieser Papst aus dem Land mit der wohl tiefsten geistigen Zerklüftung kommt, daß seine Botschaft für die Welt in einem deutschen Leben gründet, das macht seine Wahl auch für diese Nation so wichtig. Freuen wir uns darüber.


http://www.welt.de/data/2005/04/21/707701.html


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,352606,00.html


> DEVOTIONALIEN BEI EBAY
> 
> Wenn Powerseller mit Spitzhacke Ratzingers Geburtshaus überfallen


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

Hier gibt's noch 'was Nettes im Zusammenhang mit der Wahl Ratzingers zum Papst:



> *NRW-Wahl
> "Rüttgers bläst zum Heiligen Krieg"*
> 
> Bei dem nordrhein-westfälischen CDU-Spitzenkandidaten Jürgen Rüttgers scheinen die Nerven blank zu liegen. Nach Angaben des Senders N24 hat er erklärt, der Katholizismus sei anderen Religionen "überlegen" - und seine Äußerung danach dementiert.
> ...


Dazu auch:
*ACHTUNG KORREKTUR! Aktualisiertes Zitat von Jürgen Rüttgers bei "Studio Friedman"*.  
*Rüttgers hält christliches Menschenbild für überlegen*
*Wirbel um Rüttgers nach umstrittenen Äußerungen zu Katholizismus* (identisch *WAZ*)


----------



## Captain Picard (22 April 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,352834,00.html


> Aus dieser Zeit nun stammt ein Foto, das besonders britische Zeitungen derzeit besonders gerne abdrucken: Ratzinger als jugendlicher Flakhelfer. Der englische Boulevard, für das Spiel mit anti-deutschen Ressentiments immer wieder gern zu haben, jubiliert angesichts des gefundenen Fressens. Für ihn ist Ratzinger nun vor allem eines: ein ehemaliger Hitlerjunge. "Vom Hitlerjungen zum Papa Ratzi" titelte die "Sun" gleich nach der Wahl des Deutschen zum Oberhaupt der katholischen Kirche. Geradezu als Kompliment nimmt sich da noch die Bezeichnung aus, die der "Daily Mirror" dem Deutschen verpasst: "Gottes Rottweiler", die Schlagzeile dürfte wohl eher auf das erzkonservative Image des ehemaligen Chefs der Glaubenskongregation abzielen als auf angebliche Nazi-Verstrickungen.


England hat nicht nur eine  Bildzeitung , sondern deren mindestens  4 oder 5, die sich gegenseitig den 
Rang als dümmste Boulevardzeitung abzujagen versuchen. Gegen die Sun ist  Bild 
eine  Zeitung für Intellektuelle....

cp


----------



## Counselor (23 April 2005)

Benedikt XVI. beruft einen seiner Kritiker nach Rom:
http://www.echo-online.de/users/afp/ticker/050422222349.8tvrblyy.html


----------



## Reducal (23 April 2005)

...für den außenstehenden, unbedarften Beobachter Reducal sieht das so aus, als hätte man gern seinen Widersacher in der Nähe und somit besser unter Kontrolle.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 April 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Benedikt XVI. beruft einen seiner Kritiker nach Rom:
> http://www.echo-online.de/users/afp/ticker/050422222349.8tvrblyy.html





> Die Seite wurde nicht gefunden.


KSTA


> Wird Lehmann nach Rom gerufen?
> ERSTELLT 23.04.05, 10:09h
> Nach der Papstwahl in Rom könnten auch in der katholischen Kirche in Deutschland Personalveränderungen anstehen. Wie die  "BILD"-Zeitung (Samstagausgabe) unter Berufung auf Kirchenkreise berichtete, will der neue Papst Benedikt XVI. den Vorsitzenden der Deutschen Bischofskonferenz und Mainzer Bischof, Kardinal Karl Lehmann, in die Kurie nach Rom berufen.


http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/0,1518,353061,00.html


> Erweisen sich die Gerüchte als wahr, käme das einer Sensation gleich: Laut "BILD"Zeitung will Papst Benedikt XVI. den Mainzer Kardinal Lehmann nach Rom in die Kurie berufen. Lehmann gilt als Reformer und Kritiker des neugewählten Papstes. Im Bistum Mainz hieß es dazu: "Reine Spekulation."


cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (30 April 2005)

Habe ich gestern von einem *"Betroffenen"* per mail bekommen:


----------



## drboe (30 April 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich gestern von einem *"Betroffenen"* per mail bekommen:


Ist u. a. im Spiegel von dieser Woche abgedruckt.

M. Boettcher


----------



## stieglitz (3 Mai 2005)

Die Bloggerscene hat auch ein neues Thema:



> Am vergangenen Mittwoch hat "Bild", wie berichtet, mehrere Fotos aus der "Wir sind Papst"-Aktion von "Eye said it before" veröffentlicht — ohne Genehmigung, Quellenangabe und richtigen Kontext. Darunter war das Portraitfoto einer Bloggerin, die keineswegs damit einverstanden war, so zu einer Art Model für die Eigen-PR der "Bild"-Zeitung zu werden.
> 
> Die Betroffene geht nun gegen "Bild" vor und fordert Schmerzensgeld, Schadensersatz und Unterlassung. Ihre Abmahnung ist im Lawblog im Wortlaut veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...



http://www.bildblog.de/
und hier:
http://www.lawblog.de/index.php/archives/2005/05/02/post-fur-springer/

Was das Thema Papst so alles hergibt!


----------



## stieglitz (4 Mai 2005)

Und der Spiegel darf das natürlich auch nicht auslasse, allerdings mit reichlicher Verspätung:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,354527,00.html



			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Als Reaktion auf die "Wir sind Papst"-Schlagzeile der "Bild" entstand die gleichnamige Fotoaktion des Weblogs "Eye said it before". "Bild" missverstand das als Kompliment - und druckte, ohne zu fragen, Fotos nach. Jetzt wird die Sache richtig peinlich.


----------

